# New Prepper Fiction Book- Free PDF



## PrepperRecon.com

Sorry I've been away for so long, but I have been busy writing. My new book is finally published!!! American Exit Strategy, Book One of The Economic Collapse Chronicles.

American Exit Strategy uses survival fiction to take an in-depth look at the real life politics and economics behind the issues that are likely to trigger a currency collapse or financial meltdown in the near future. Liberty minded individuals and those who subscribe to the Austrian economic school of free markets will find this near future dystopian novel to be right up their alley. 

America is on the cusp of financial annihilation. Matt and Karen Bair face the challenges of Main Street during a full scale financial meltdown. Government borrowing and monetary creation have reached their limits. When funds are no longer available for government programs, wide spread civil unrest erupts across the country.

Meanwhile, Paul Randall, a third party presidential candidate arises to push back against the welfare and warfare spending that have bankrupted our country. While he has gained expansive acceptance across the country, the fight has just begun. Paul Randall proposes a plan to mitigate the coming hyper-inflationary collapse which is a mathematical certainty. His plan is known as The American Exit Strategy.

Sorry, the free offer expired 5/5/14, but you can still find the book on Amazon. Its available in paperback, kindle and audio!


----------



## inceptor

Thanks but I bought the Kindle book.


----------



## split

Too busy prepping.....when will the movie be out? :wink:


----------



## split

Actually, maybe you can team of with this forum member. He seems to be a good film maker.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ation-action-packed-dystopian-short-film.html


----------



## jc-hunter

I am about half way through this book, American Exit Strategy, and it is VERY good. Great job, on writing this, to the Author. Very well rounded, not too predictable, (which I really appreciate), and written in a way where both men and women would enjoy it. Very realistic and thought provoking. It is right up there with some of my favs and I have read 75+ SHTF books.


----------

